# Nệm bông ép có những ưu điểm, nhược điểm nào?



## Serena (25/2/19)

Vừa tiện lợi, giá cả vừa phù hợp và dễ sử dụng với nhiều người đó chính là lý do nệm bông ép rất được ưa chuộng và tin dùng.

Cũng như nệm lò xo hay nệm cao su, nệm bông ép cũng có khá nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng có thể kể đến đó là: Tatana, Liên Á, Kim Cương,… Bài viết hôm nay sẽ đi sâu tìm hiểu về những ưu – nhược điểm của nệm bông ép để bạn có thêm thông tin khi lựa chọn mua nệm.

*1. Nệm bông ép:*
Nệm bông ép được sản xuất từ các sợi bông sơ (có thể là bông tự nhiên hoặc nhân tạo), được ép cách nhiệt bằng công nghệ hiện đại và chất kết dính chất lượng cao. Đặc thù kết cấu lõi là bông ép nên cơ bản loại nệm bông ép sẽ có độ đàn hồi tương đối thấp hơn so với các loại nệm khác.

- Nệm bông ép thường được thiết kế theo dạng nệm gấp 2 tấm hoặc gấp 3 tấm tiện lợi và dễ di chuyển. Hiện nay, dạng nệm bông ép gấp 3 tấm khá phổ biến và được ưa chuộng sử dụng hơn so với dạng gấp 2.

- Áo nệm bọc bên ngoài của nệm bông ép thường được làm từ các chất liệu chủ yếu như: cotton, gấm, lụa, vải 3D ( nệm bông ép Tatana),…

- Chất lượng, giá cả của loại nệm bông ép phụ thuộc vào khối lượng của nệm do đó khối lượng nệm khá quan trọng bởi nếu nệm được ép chặt lại thì số khối lượng sẽ tăng lên hoặc ngược lại.

_




Nệm bông ép TATANA với thiết kế và màu sắc mới lạ, trang nhã_​
*2. Ưu điểm của nệm bông ép:*
- Người dùng sẽ không cảm thấy quá bồng bềnh như nệm cao su tự nhiên, do đó sẽ phù hợp với những người thích nệm không quá mềm mại, đặc biệt là người tiêu dùng Việt bởi thói quen nằm chiếu từ xưa.

- Giúp khung xương thẳng, không gây đau lưng và không làm tổn thương cột sống bởi độ đàn hồi khá thấp so với nệm lò xo hay nệm cao su nhờ vào đặt tính nệm được làm từ các sợi bông.

- Độ bền cao nhờ các xơ bông trong lõi nệm được ép cách nhiệt.

- Lõi nệm bằng các sợi bông nên không gây kích ứng hay dị ứng da, do đó rất an toàn và thân thiện với người sử dụng.
Thiết kế gấp 3 tấm tiện lợi, phù hợp với thực trạng thiếu không gian sống tại các thành phố lớn hiện nay.

- Giá cả hợp lý, rẻ hơn nhiều so với nệm lò xo hay nệm cao su, phù hợp với phần lớn người tiêu dùng có mức thu nhập không cao ở Việt Nam hiện nay.

_




Nệm bông ép TATANA với thiết kế vải 3D thoáng mát cùng thiết kế khóa kéo giúp bạn dễ dàng vệ sinh_​*3. Nhược điểm:*
- Nệm có độ đàn hồi thấp và cứng, tuy tốt cho khung xương nhưng xét về độ êm ái và thoải mái lại không bằng nệm cao su hay nệm lò xo.

- Dễ bị sụt lún và nhanh hư hỏng nếu bạn mua phải nệm kém chất lượng.

- Được sử dụng phổ biến, nhu cầu cao do đó có nhiều hàng giả hàng nhái kém chất lượng lưu hành trên thị trường.

- Dễ bị bám mùi khi trẻ em tè lên nệm, hoặc các chất có mùi nặng (nước nắm,…) do đó bạn nên hạn chế ăn uống trên nệm.

Mong rằng qua những thông tin trên bạn đã có thể hiểu thêm về nệm bông ép, cũng như có thêm thông tin để cân nhắc và xem xét khi có ý định mua nệm.
*TATANA*​


----------

